# How to ensure DirecTV sends you HR44?



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

I recently called DirecTV to discuss potential ways to alleviate my lagging HR34. When I first got it about 2 years ago, I already noticed the guide and menu lag. Over time, it has gotten so bad, and that's even after updating firmware, power-cycling, and reducing DVR load.

I got in touch with a "supervisor" in the retention department, who was nice enough to make some enticing offers. HR44 replacement unit without putting me on contract, $20/mo off the bill, and premium movie channels for 3 months.

Only one problem -- when the box arrived today, it was an HR34, despite repeated assurances that they would send me an HR44. I called them today, and another nice person in retention said that, when replacements come from the warehouse, there is no telling what you'll get. She said she would put in a "specific request" for an HR44 and that in "3-7 days" someone will call me to tell me whether I'm "approved."

I'm not sure why I need an approval process when one supervisor already promised me the HR44. But, in any event, is there something I can do to ensure, or increase the chances of, getting an HR44?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

No one there can guarantee/promise what you'll get when they send you a box. To them "A Genie is a Genie". The only way to make sure you get an HR44 is to have them send a Tech to do the install for you. They'll call before they come to your house and you can verify with them then that you'll get an HR44.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And get a morning appointment. 

Supposedly, some receivers are specifically replaced with like, such as an H25 for H25 etc. I don't know if that's actually true or just luck of the draw.

Sometimes I don't know what the reps are thinking. I had to get my HR34 replaced (before the 44 was out), and was told they couldn't even guarantee I'd get a 34. He told me it could be an HR20, since they were "functionally equivalent". He knew the differences but said that since both were HD DVRs, that was all they went by. Of course a 34 showed up.


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

If a subscriber is paying for insurance and you go through them to "fix" your problem, I wonder if they will guarantee getting the new box?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't believe so.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

As others have mentioned, the only "guarantee" way of getting an HR44 is by getting a truck roll and asking the tech what is in his stock which more likely be 44s 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhsanchez (Feb 4, 2006)

When I decided to get a Genie, I just went to Solid Signal and bought the darned thing. My wife's daughter has a HR34 and its response is totally unacceptable to me. It was worth the $$ to get the HR44


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

There have been a few people who reported they received authorization from DIRECTV to buy the 44 from a third-party vendor and they would get reimbursed (e.g. credits) from DIRECTV for that cost. You might want to ask if they will do that for you. But make sure it is in writing someplace.


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

So, I wanted to provide a quick update. After receivin the HR34 (despite being promised the HR44), I called DTV late on Thursday night to ask them to send out the HR44. They put in the "specific requests" that I mentioned in the first post and said someone would contact me about approval within 3-7 days. Well, apparently, they overnighted an HR44, as it was sitting on my doorstep on Saturday. Hopefully, the HR44 will solve my issues. I'll have to let it thaw first as it was in 0 degrees F for hours.


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

I read in some other threads that if you tell them you need an optical audio connection that you will get an HR44, because the HR34 does not have that feature.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jtudor said:


> I read in some other threads that if you tell them you need an optical audio connection that you will get an HR44, because the HR34 does not have that feature.


This is no more guarantee if the tech only has HR34s. The best advice is to ask the tech when he pre calls. if he only has HR34, tell him you want to reschedule and keep rescheduling until HR44s are available


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

FWIW, my HR-34's hard drive failed. DirecTV sent an HR44-500 replacement.


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

liquidsense said:


> So, I wanted to provide a quick update. After receivin the HR34 (despite being promised the HR44), I called DTV late on Thursday night to ask them to send out the HR44. They put in the "specific requests" that I mentioned in the first post and said someone would contact me about approval within 3-7 days. Well, apparently, they overnighted an HR44, as it was sitting on my doorstep on Saturday. Hopefully, the HR44 will solve my issues. I'll have to let it thaw first as it was in 0 degrees F for hours.


Wow. The HR44 is miles apart from the HR34. The physical dimensions seem to be only 33% of the HR34. There is virtually no guide lag. Typing with the remote is a breeze now. And the remote! I had purchased the RC71 a couple months ago, thinking it would be better for my HR34, but I had to set it aside because it couldn't control my soundbar. But, now that I have the HR44, I can RF to the DVR and IR to the soundbar. I like the remote a whole lot better too. Couldn't be happier right now.

*Edit* - So, I'm reinstating all of my series recordings. Kind of a pain. I realize that the guide is still loading, but I'm running into an issue. Say, for example, I want to record all new episodes of Walking Dead. Well, it's not showing up on my search, so I went to my computer to record. But, when I search for it, it only shows the channels that are showing reruns - and I have no option of recording "first runs." How do I record a series of a show that is currently not airing?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Let the guide fully populate for a couple days then see if it will pull an upcoming episode. Those pop in towards the end.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jhsanchez said:


> When I decided to get a Genie, I just went to Solid Signal and bought the darned thing. My wife's daughter has a HR34 and its response is totally unacceptable to me. It was worth the $$ to get the HR44


Might be semantics, but as an FYI, you didn't buy it, it's still leased.


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Might be semantics, but as an FYI, you didn't buy it, it's still leased.


I've always wondered what it means to "lease" the equipment. For example, with jhsanchez, does that mean he *must* return the box to DTV when he's done, even though he bought it from a authorized seller? Or, can he re-sell it to the authorized seller?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

liquidsense said:


> I've always wondered what it means to "lease" the equipment. For example, with jhsanchez, does that mean he *must* return the box to DTV when he's done, even though he bought it from a authorized seller? Or, can he re-sell it to the authorized seller?


Yes, he'll have to return it to DirecTV.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

liquidsense said:


> I've always wondered what it means to "lease" the equipment. For example, with jhsanchez, does that mean he *must* return the box to DTV when he's done, even though he bought it from a authorized seller? Or, can he re-sell it to the authorized seller?


Only DIRECTV "sells" receivers to a restricted class of special customers (employees and MDU residents?). Authorized resellers are charging what the automotive industry calls a "lease entry fee" and the righteous dealers make that abundantly clear.


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, he'll have to return it to DirecTV.


That's nuts. So he has to pay $200+ just for the benefit of leasing something? Wow. And then, he'll no doubt have to pay like $10/mo for the lease itself! Seems unfair/inequitable/unjust.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

liquidsense said:


> That's nuts. So he has to pay $200+ just for the benefit of leasing something? Wow. And then, he'll no doubt have to pay like $10/mo for the lease itself! Seems unfair/inequitable/unjust.


It is definitely not unfair. Most likely he could have gotten a free Genie from DirecTV directly, but he specifically wanted to be sure he got an HR44. Both options have the two year contract. He knew this, thus why he said it was worth the money, and I personally agree.

But then I paid $399 for my HR34 from Solid Signal, got it very early on, when it didn't have the newer guide.

The only factor is if it goes bad, do you get a 44 replacement with no hassle. I've heard both, including that it is supposed to be policy to replace a H25 or HR44 with like, but I haven't heard this from an official source with detailed knowledge.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

liquidsense said:


> That's nuts. So he has to pay $200+ just for the benefit of leasing something? Wow. And then, he'll no doubt have to pay like $10/mo for the lease itself! Seems unfair/inequitable/unjust.


Why is it unfair? The monthly lease fee for every DirecTV box is the same, regardless if someone has a SD non-DVR receiver all the way up to a Genie. The difference is the upfront acquisition cost. Would you prefer to pay a different monthly lease fee based on the capabilities of the equipment that you have, like many cable companies charge? I know that, as a long-time DirecTV customer, I've paid a lot less overall with the acquisition fee, single lease fee model than I would have paid if the various receivers had different lease fees.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

There are dozens of threads about the fairness/unfairness of the up-front fee. Do we really need another one?


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Why is it unfair? The monthly lease fee for every DirecTV box is the same, regardless if someone has a SD non-DVR receiver all the way up to a Genie. The difference is the upfront acquisition cost. Would you prefer to pay a different monthly lease fee based on the capabilities of the equipment that you have, like many cable companies charge? I know that, as a long-time DirecTV customer, I've paid a lot less overall with the acquisition fee, single lease fee model than I would have paid if the various receivers had different lease fees.


Perhaps unfair is not the best word choice. I was viewing the issue from the standpoint of a new customer, for whom, I take it, DTV will subsidize the "lease entry fee." I certainly didn't pay for any hardware when I signed up 2 years ago and I can't imagine DTV would ever charge $200+ before you even get the service. Which leads to me to the question: If they subsidize hardware for every new customer, then why on earth would anyone get a less spec'd box? Why not just get the best? Is the monthly fee higher for better hardware? If so, then that seems to conflict with what you just said.

Your comment, unlike mine, appears to be coming from the standpoint of a current customer, who needs to pay for new hardware (because DTV isn't upgrading for free or w/o contract). For those people, it seems that more expensive hardware will benefit them _in the long run_ due to, what I believe you are saying is, the equalized monthly fee. Meaning, the amount they save every month (for not having to pay a higher price) will offset the higher price of the expensive hardware. I guess?

Which leads me full circle. Why would anyone get crappier hardware then? Maybe it's just for people who don't think they'll be with DTV for the mid- to long-term?


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

bakers12 said:


> There are dozens of threads about the fairness/unfairness of the up-front fee. Do we really need another one?


Cry me a river. The thread started one way and went on a brief tangent. Did you really need to post just to air your annoyance? Jeez. :sure:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

liquidsense said:


> Perhaps unfair is not the best word choice. I was viewing the issue from the standpoint of a new customer, for whom, I take it, DTV will subsidize the "lease entry fee." I certainly didn't pay for any hardware when I signed up 2 years ago and I can't imagine DTV would ever charge $200+ before you even get the service. Which leads to me to the question: If they subsidize hardware for every new customer, then why on earth would anyone get a less spec'd box? Why not just get the best? Is the monthly fee higher for better hardware? If so, then that seems to conflict with what you just said.


Not everyone gets free installation, but that is generally based on higher risk.

With a truck roll, at least in some markets, your chance of getting a 44 are pretty good, though technically not guaranteed. The HR34 was only made by one manufacturer, HR44 has 3. There is a point where the numbers work in favor, from an odds perspective.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

liquidsense said:


> Perhaps unfair is not the best word choice. I was viewing the issue from the standpoint of a new customer, for whom, I take it, DTV will subsidize the "lease entry fee." I certainly didn't pay for any hardware when I signed up 2 years ago and I can't imagine DTV would ever charge $200+ before you even get the service. Which leads to me to the question: If they subsidize hardware for every new customer, then why on earth would anyone get a less spec'd box? Why not just get the best? Is the monthly fee higher for better hardware? If so, then that seems to conflict with what you just said.
> 
> Your comment, unlike mine, appears to be coming from the standpoint of a current customer, who needs to pay for new hardware (because DTV isn't upgrading for free or w/o contract). For those people, it seems that more expensive hardware will benefit them _in the long run_ due to, what I believe you are saying is, the equalized monthly fee. Meaning, the amount they save every month (for not having to pay a higher price) will offset the higher price of the expensive hardware. I guess?
> 
> Which leads me full circle. Why would anyone get crappier hardware then? Maybe it's just for people who don't think they'll be with DTV for the mid- to long-term?


as others have said, if you have been with Directv for sometime chances are you qualify for a free genie upgrade, this means you don't pay anything upfront but you can get any genie model since Directv has had a policy where they consider similar models equal. Some customer do not qualify for the free upgrade and have to pay the lease fee of 199 for a genie regardless of which model they get. Some folks choose not to play the game of reschedule their appointment until the better model is available and just lease the genie from an authorized dealer, going this route means that you pay the full lease price.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

liquidsense said:


> Which leads me full circle. Why would anyone get crappier hardware then? Maybe it's just for people who don't think they'll be with DTV for the mid- to long-term?


Currently, the standard hardware for a new customer is a Genie plus minis (up to 3, I think). However, if a new customer wants something else, they will likely need to pay for it. If a new customer wanted my setup (a Genie and two HD DVR's), they would probably have to pay $400 upfront.

Before the Genie, the standard install was 1 HD DVR and multiple HD receivers. With only 2 recordable tuners, upgrading to multiple DVR's was a more common need than it is today with the 5 recordable tuners in the Genie.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Currently, the standard hardware for a new customer is a Genie plus minis (up to 3, I think). However, if a new customer wants something else, they will likely need to pay for it. If a new customer wanted my setup (a Genie and two HD DVR's), they would probably have to pay $400 upfront.
> 
> Before the Genie, the standard install was 1 HD DVR and multiple HD receivers. With only 2 recordable tuners, upgrading to multiple DVR's was a more common need than it is today with the 5 recordable tuners in the Genie.


True, another cause for a non-free install.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> Currently, the standard hardware for a new customer is a Genie plus minis (up to 3, I think). However, if a new customer wants something else, they will likely need to pay for it. If a new customer wanted my setup (a Genie and two HD DVR's), they would probably have to pay $400 upfront.
> 
> Before the Genie, the standard install was 1 HD DVR and multiple HD receivers. With only 2 recordable tuners, upgrading to multiple DVR's was a more common need than it is today with the 5 recordable tuners in the Genie.


And this is the same reason why most of us feel "tied" to DIRECTV®. I personally have 1 Genie and 5 HDDVRs, if I were to leave DIRECTV® for someone else and later decided to comeback, it would cost me at least $1000 up front to get my exact set up that I have right bow.


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Currently, the standard hardware for a new customer is a Genie plus minis (up to 3, I think). However, if a new customer wants something else, they will likely need to pay for it. If a new customer wanted my setup (a Genie and two HD DVR's), they would probably have to pay $400 upfront.
> 
> Before the Genie, the standard install was 1 HD DVR and multiple HD receivers. With only 2 recordable tuners, upgrading to multiple DVR's was a more common need than it is today with the 5 recordable tuners in the Genie.


So, I now have an HR44 and two HR25s. If I purchased/leased a Genie Mini from a third-party vendor, can I just activate it and pay the $10/mo (or whatever it is) without getting into a new contract? Relatedly, can I de-activate one HR25 and activate the Genie Mini and leave my monthly price undisturbed?


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

Kind of OT, but on the 44, does the progress bar appear when you do 30 second skip like it does on the 34, or does the unit just skip like the 20/24 series receivers?

Thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

liquidsense said:


> That's nuts. So he has to pay $200+ just for the benefit of leasing something? Wow. And then, he'll no doubt have to pay like $10/mo for the lease itself! Seems unfair/inequitable/unjust.


It's the same as if he got it from DirecTV without any special discounts. It's his choice to go with Solid Signal, if he does/did.

And as for the monthly fee, you pay that even if it is an owned unit.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HofstraJet said:


> Kind of OT, but on the 44, does the progress bar appear when you do 30 second skip like it does on the 34, or does the unit just skip like the 20/24 series receivers?
> 
> Thanks!


All Genies display the progress bar on skip.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

AS far as "NUTS" go - Have you noticed Car leasing - $3000 Due at the time of signing (amount depends) on the Value of the car -but it's the same deal your paying for the benefit of leasing


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

WestDC said:


> AS far as "NUTS" go - Have you noticed Car leasing - $3000 Due at the time of signing (amount depends) on the Value of the car -but it's the same deal your paying for the benefit of leasing


That's the requirement to pay the monthly price that is being advertised on the commercial that is being shown. If someone doesn't want to pay that much up front, that can be done. However, the monthly lease price will be higher.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

liquidsense said:


> So, I now have an HR44 and two HR25s. If I purchased/leased a Genie Mini from a third-party vendor, can I just activate it and pay the $10/mo (or whatever it is) without getting into a new contract? Relatedly, can I de-activate one HR25 and activate the Genie Mini and leave my monthly price undisturbed?


No. Activation of a new receiver triggers a 2 year commitment.

I don't know what an HR25 is (that model doesn't exist). But swapping one receiver for another receiver (or even swapping an RVU TV for a receiver) will not change your monthly cost. 
The exceptions to this rule are: 1) if someone currently only have SD receivers on their account and upgrade to DVR's and/or HD), account level advanced receiver fee(s) will be added to their bill. 2) if they don't have MRV on their account and they upgrade to a Genie, the MRV fee will be added. For relatively new customers advanced receiver fee logic works a little differently.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

liquidsense said:


> So, I now have an HR44 and two HR25s. If I purchased/leased a Genie Mini from a third-party vendor, can I just activate it and pay the $10/mo (or whatever it is) without getting into a new contract? Relatedly, can I de-activate one HR25 and activate the Genie Mini and leave my monthly price undisturbed?


If you purchase a truly owned receiver, then there will be no contract extension. The key is to get the receiver ID and call the Access Card department to verify. I don't believe you'll see this with clients, just DVRs and receivers.


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> No. Activation of a new receiver triggers a 2 year commitment.
> 
> I don't know what an HR25 is (that model doesn't exist). But swapping one receiver for another receiver (or even swapping an RVU TV for a receiver) will not change your monthly cost.
> The exceptions to this rule are: 1) if someone currently only have SD receivers on their account and upgrade to DVR's and/or HD), account level advanced receiver fee(s) will be added to their bill. 2) if they don't have MRV on their account and they upgrade to a Genie, the MRV fee will be added. For relatively new customers advanced receiver fee logic works a little differently.


Oh, right. I mean H25, not HR25.


----------



## jangell2 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh, lucky me. I called DTV yesterday with issues about my HR34 that I won't detail here. They agreed to replace it and of course would not guarantee which one I'd get the 34 or the 44. It just arrived and it's a ....34-700C. It really is crappy they won't specify which one you'll get. Been a customer since '97 and still won't extend a little leeway.

I also asked to keep the old HR34 for 2 months to catch up on our backlog The only way to do it is to pay the non-return fee ($199). When I do return the old one, they'll credit my account. Again, absolutely no willingness to be flexible. 

I'm getting so close to being a cord cutter. It's the sports that keep me from doing it.

What's the big difference between the 34 and 44?


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

jangell2 said:


> Oh, lucky me. I called DTV yesterday with issues about my HR34 that I won't detail here. They agreed to replace it and of course would not guarantee which one I'd get the 34 or the 44. It just arrived and it's a ....34-700C. It really is crappy they won't specify which one you'll get. Been a customer since '97 and still won't extend a little leeway.
> 
> I also asked to keep the old HR34 for 2 months to catch up on our backlog The only way to do it is to pay the non-return fee ($199). When I do return the old one, they'll credit my account. Again, absolutely no willingness to be flexible.
> 
> ...


I just started using the HR44, so I can give you my experience:

1. It's 33% of the size of the HR34.
2. The guide and menu navigation is maybe 5 times faster than the HR34. Nearly zero lag from remote input to action. This is the only reason I demanded an HR44.
3. You can use the RC71 remote, which I think is far superior than the RC65. The RC71 has RF capabilities, is smaller, and has better switches for channel/volume. It is slippery though.
4. It doesn't seem to get as hot.


----------



## jangell2 (Apr 6, 2004)

I knew it was smaller, thought it was faster. And the gal I talked to said the cinema kit was internal.


----------



## jangell2 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just finished talking with DTV. They have agreed to do the following at no additional charge:
HR44
Wireless Mini-Genie
Genie Go
$10 monthly discount because additional receiver costs $6 a month
Free install

BTW, we have had their home protection plan, or whatever it's called for a long time now.

I explained to the csr that it was required that I be able to watch the backlog of programs we currently have. He said the currently recorded programs could be transferred to the Genie Go, and then could be watched via any receiver in our house. The Genie Go has a 1TB drive and is apparently designed so you can travel with it and watch programs from it with devices like smart phones and tablets. That's not what we'll be doing. The key is we can transfer programs from our HR34 to the Genie Go and then DTV can take the old HR34. Then we can watch programs on the Genie Go with any receiver in the house.

So, part of the install process is transferring recordings from the HR34 to the Genie Go. He told me that should take less than 5 minutes even if the 1 TB drive on the HR34 is nearly full. I asked that because I know a tech is not going to want to hang around for an hour while the transfer takes place.

So at the end of the process, we'll have 3 receivers: an HR44, Mini-Genie (has no internal storage), our old HR22 (I think) and the Genie Go.

Is the Mini-Genie, apart form the fact it would use the storage on the HR44, an improvement of the old HR22? I.E. should we continue to use the HR22 in the Master or the new Mini-Genie?

If anyone thinks that what the car told me is not true, or can't be done, please let me know, so I can all back and discuss it with DTV. I was very clear with the tech what we needed. When the installer walks away and takes our old HR34, we will still have access to our backlog of recorded programs.


----------



## jangell2 (Apr 6, 2004)

I forgot to mention we got started on this process because I called expressing my unhappiness with receiving another HR34. He said the only way to guarantee an HR44 is to order the wireless combo of the 44 and the mini-genie. When I told him I have to keep my recordings, that's when he came up with the Genie Go. He also said the installer will take this brand new 34 back with him and no non-return fee will be generated. That process only begins when he deactivates the current receiver.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

liquidsense said:


> 3. You can use the RC71 remote,* which I think is far superior than the RC65*. The RC71 has RF capabilities, is smaller, *and has better switches for channel/volume*. It is slippery though.
> 4. It doesn't seem to get as hot.


Many folks, including myself will totally disagree with that statement


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jangell2 said:


> The key is we can transfer programs from our HR34 to the Genie Go and then DTV can take the old HR34. *Then we can watch programs on the Genie Go with any receiver in the house.*


You can only watch the GenieGO content on mobile devices. What you are trying to so is not possible


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jangell2 said:


> So, part of the install process is transferring recordings from the HR34 to the Genie Go. He told me that should take less than 5 minutes even if the 1 TB drive on the HR34 is nearly full. I asked that because I know a tech is not going to want to hang around for an hour while the transfer takes place.


 !rolling Pardon me, but I have to laugh at this. The GenieGo transfer rate is about 45 to 50 minutes per hour show, then another 5 minutes to transger to the mobile device. Better have a bed ready for the tech if you want to transfer 1TB to the GenieGo


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Many folks, including myself will totally disagree with that statement


To each their own. I think a large part of the reason I like it is because I'm associating/correlating the new faster experience (thanks to the HR44) with the remote, when, in fact, it probably has nothing to do with the remote. The RF thing doesn't really help me because I could control the TV and Soundbar with the RC65 and I never take the RC71 out of IR range. As for the volume/control paddles. I love those! Why don't you?!?

But seriously, why do you not like the remote? Just curious.


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

jangell2 said:


> Just finished talking with DTV. They have agreed to do the following at no additional charge:
> HR44
> Wireless Mini-Genie
> Genie Go
> ...


Did you have to agree to a new two-year contract? Just curious. It probably doesn't matter for you one way or the other considering you've been a DTV customer for 18 years.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

peds48 said:


> !rolling Pardon me, but I have to laugh at this. The GenieGo transfer rate is about 45 to 50 minutes per hour show, then another 5 minutes to transger to the mobile device. Better have a bed ready for the tech if you want to transfer 1TB to the GenieGo


Yes this is very funny. The tech will hook your GenieGo up if its on the order but everything else is up to you. (i.e downloading app, setting up computer, transferring any programs, etc...)


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

liquidsense said:


> I just started using the HR44, so I can give you my experience:
> 
> 1. It's 33% of the size of the HR34.
> 
> 4. It doesn't seem to get as hot.


Both of these items are because the power supply has been removed from inside of the unit and is not located on the power cord.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

jangell2 said:


> Just finished talking with DTV. They have agreed to do the following at no additional charge:
> HR44
> Wireless Mini-Genie
> Genie Go
> ...


The CSR just told you lie after lie after lie. The Genie GO comes with 16GB of internal storage. It's nowhere near 1TB. The Genie has 1TB, not the Genie GO. You can connect your own external hard drive to a Genie Go if you want more storage. You can't watch Genie GO programming on your TV's. It only works on a computer or a mobile device. Transferring programming from a DVR to a Genie go and encoding it is pretty close to real time. If you have 100 hours of programming on your Genie, it will take about 100 hours to copy all of it to a Genie Go (if you have the storage).

The only way to guarantee an HR44 from DirecTV is to ask the installer if he has one when he calls before your appointment. If not cancel and reschedule the appointment until a tech with an HR44 calls.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

liquidsense said:


> But seriously, why do you not like the remote? Just curious.


Browse the forums, you will find lots of haters...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

liquidsense said:


> Did you have to agree to a new two-year contract?


But of course!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> The CSR just told you lie after lie after lie.


Not surprised there, not at all.....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

west99999 said:


> Yes this is very funny. The tech will hook your GenieGo up if its on the order but everything else is up to you. (i.e downloading app, setting up computer, transferring any programs, etc...)


The problem here is that the tech will take the HR34 with him, and since the HR34 is the only DVR, there will be nothing to transfer to GenieGo.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Browse the forums, you will find lots of haters...


It definitely is very personal. My mother really likes it as well.


----------



## jangell2 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bill Broderick said:


> The CSR just told you lie after lie after lie. The Genie GO comes with 16GB of internal storage. It's nowhere near 1TB. The Genie has 1TB, not the Genie GO. You can connect your own external hard drive to a Genie Go if you want more storage. You can't watch Genie GO programming on your TV's. It only works on a computer or a mobile device. Transferring programming from a DVR to a Genie go and encoding it is pretty close to real time. If you have 100 hours of programming on your Genie, it will take about 100 hours to copy all of it to a Genie Go (if you have the storage).
> 
> The only way to guarantee an HR44 from DirecTV is to ask the installer if he has one when he calls before your appointment. If not cancel and reschedule the appointment until a tech with an HR44 calls.


And this is why I posted the question. I will be calling DTV back to cancel this order and find out why I was so misinformed.



peds48 said:


> But of course!


Yes, I agreed to a new 2 year contract. What is interesting is that this time they spelled it out, made sure I knew. In the past they didn't mention it. This time they sent to another car who only did "confirmations." Basically, he walked me thru the deal and explicitly had me agree to it.

I will be calling for sure.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> It definitely is very personal. My mother really likes it as well.


If your viewing situation isn't complicated and the RC7x works with it, it is arguably sufficient. If you're running something other than the Genie and a straightforward audiovisual configuration, they aren't nearly as flexible and powerful as the RC6x series.

From the installer's perspective, having to install a remote that has a non-negligible chance of not being up to the task or that the customer is expecting will be a drop-in replacement for their current four-device remote can't be pleasant to look forward to as you're putting the finishing touches on an installation.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> If your viewing situation isn't complicated and the RC7x works with it, it is arguably sufficient. If you're running something other than the Genie and a straightforward audiovisual configuration, they aren't nearly as flexible and powerful as the RC6x series.
> 
> From the installer's perspective, having to install a remote that has a non-negligible chance of not being up to the task or that the customer is expecting will be a drop-in replacement for their current four-device remote can't be pleasant to look forward to as you're putting the finishing touches on an installation.


Because you have used one?

Sorry but that's mostly a load of incorrect info. I never found the rc65 to be good at controlling anything other than DIRECTV receivers and volume and tv on and off and input. They where terrible for DVR players etc... Which works even better on a rc7x. But you wouldn't know that would you?

The main complaint people have is the lack of separate play and pause button and the lack of a stop button. Not that it can't control a bunch of other devices.


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Because you have used one?
> 
> Sorry but that's mostly a load of incorrect info. I never found the rc65 to be good at controlling anything other than DIRECTV receivers and volume and tv on and off and input. They where terrible for DVR players etc... Which works even better on a rc7x. But you wouldn't know that would you?
> 
> The main complaint people have is the lack of separate play and pause button and the lack of a stop button. Not that it can't control a bunch of other devices.


I never understood the problem with lack of separation between play and pause. Why does that matter? What benefit do I get with separate buttons? As for the "stop" button, I always used "back" to stop a recording anyway, so, again, I don't see the problem there.


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

Not that I want to get involved with the remote debate, but I found the stop button comments interesting - I have never used the stop button nor even really noticed its existence until last year when I accidentally hit it and wondered what happened.

As for separating play and pause, I do see the benefit of a separate play button - sometimes you want to see where you are in a recording without pausing it or bringing up the info screen, so you just hit play. Also, when you have numerous receivers in a room and need to confirm you have the right remote and don't want to interrupt whatever is on, you can also just hit play to confirm you have the right remote.


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

HofstraJet said:


> Not that I want to get involved with the remote debate, but I found the stop button comments interesting - I have never used the stop button nor even really noticed its existence until last year when I accidentally hit it and wondered what happened.
> 
> As for separating play and pause, I do see the benefit of a separate play button - *sometimes you want to see where you are in a recording without pausing it or bringing up the info screen, so you just hit play.* Also, when you have numerous receivers in a room and need to confirm you have the right remote and don't want to interrupt whatever is on, you can also just hit play to confirm you have the right remote.


That's a great point. I forgot that I do that all the time.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Plus the "click click click click" of the RC7x drives me uptake wall!!! specially at bed time


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Many folks, including myself will totally disagree with that statement


Count me as one of those that hates the RC71.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> !rolling Pardon me, but I have to laugh at this. The GenieGo transfer rate is about 45 to 50 minutes per hour show, then another 5 minutes to transger to the mobile device. Better have a bed ready for the tech if you want to transfer 1TB to the GenieGo


Not with the GenieGO2. Transfer/encoding is right around 50% of the time of the recording, 1hr show takes ~30mins for me then about 2mins to move it to my device.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

liquidsense said:


> But seriously, why do you not like the remote? Just curious.


1. No stop button
2. Pause and Play being on the same button
3. The vol and chan levers are too small
4. The vol and chan levers are too loud
5. All the keys make a clicking sound
6. Mute and Prev are too small
7. Remote is too small, keeps falling between the couch cushions.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

liquidsense said:


> I never understood the problem with lack of separation between play and pause. Why does that matter? What benefit do I get with separate buttons? As for the "stop" button, I always used "back" to stop a recording anyway, so, again, I don't see the problem there.


One reason is that when you have a separate play button you can hit play to see where you are in a recording without pausing it. As for using "back" instead of "stop", that's not natural.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HofstraJet said:


> Not that I want to get involved with the remote debate, but I found the stop button comments interesting - I have never used the stop button nor even really noticed its existence until last year when I accidentally hit it and wondered what happened.


Do you use the brakes on your car or just throw it in reverse, aka "back".


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> If your viewing situation isn't complicated and the RC7x works with it, it is arguably sufficient. If you're running something other than the Genie and a straightforward audiovisual configuration, they aren't nearly as flexible and powerful as the RC6x series.


Unadulterated rubbish.

Please opine on that with which you have actual experience.

Too often we enjoy the comfort of opinion without the discomfort of thought. -- JFK


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Not with the GenieGO2. Transfer/encoding is right around 50% of the time of the recording, 1hr show takes ~30mins for me then about 2mins to move it to my device.


A lot depends where the recoding is coming from. Transcoding from an HR44 seems to yield the fastest results. So YMMV


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I much prefer the newer remotes, and none of the "problems" the haters cite pertain to me, except the Pause/Play button combination- but then it takes all of .2 seconds (2/10ths) to resume from the slight pause.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> One reason is that when you have a separate play button you can hit play to see where you are in a recording without pausing it. As for using "back" instead of "stop", that's not natural.


For me, it's the opposite. When watching football games, I often record the game and do 30 second skips between plays. Having a play button allows me to turn the time display, which blocks the game, off quickly. Without a play button, that time bar would stay up for nearly the entire play.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

When I do the 30 sec skip, I don't get any bar blocking the screen (on my 23 or 24s; I don't remember what happens with the HR44).

I do get that bar when I do the FF. But the Exit button clears that off.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

trh said:


> When I do the 30 sec skip, I don't get any bar blocking the screen (on my 23 or 24s; I don't remember what happens with the HR44).
> 
> I do get that bar when I do the FF. But the Exit button clears that off.


If doesn't happen with the HR2x's. It only happens with the Genies. Recently, while I was renovating my basement, where my Genie is typically located, I move the Genie up to a guest bedroom, which became my temporary den. That bedroom already had an HR24 in it. When watching football games, even though they were typically being recorded on the Genie, I watched them through the HR24, just so I didn't have to deal with the time bar after the 30 second skip.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Do you use the brakes on your car or just throw it in reverse, aka "back".


Sorry, but I just never have used the stop button. Heck I use pause separately from play far far more than I ever used stop. There are so many other ways to do the same things that I use. But I would have left it if I had designed the new remote. It and separate play and pause, and had at least one more color button. But otherwise I much much prefer this remote, and still do over the older ones even as is. Just shows we all have our own preferences.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

liquidsense said:


> But seriously, why do you not like the remote? Just curious.


The main thing I will grab the Logitech Harmony or RC6x series for is to bookmark recordings with the green button. Pause at the spot then green button to place a tick mark to easily jump to. I mainly do it on sports recordings so I can go back to a specific moment later on. This is because there is no green button replacement on the RC7x series.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> If doesn't happen with the HR2x's. It only happens with the Genies.


Also, when you 30SKIP on Genie Minis, it doesn't show the progress bar. When using 30SLIP however it does show the progress bar.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> I do get that bar when I do the FF. But the Exit button clears that off.


But that can be a little be "tricky", pressing more than once during a recording and you find yourself on live TV. I try to stay away from EXIT during playback


----------



## liquidsense (Apr 13, 2007)

coolman302003 said:


> The main thing I will grab the Logitech Harmony or RC6x series for is to bookmark recordings with the green button. Pause at the spot then green button to place a tick mark to easily jump to. I mainly do it on sports recordings so I can go back to a specific moment later on. This is because there is no green button replacement on the RC7x series.


I had no idea the RC6x series could bookmark. God, that would have been really handy to know. I guess I don't know what I'm missing.

So, once you bookmark a recording -- _e.g._, at the 65% mark -- how do you jump to that spot if you start re-watching the recording from the start?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

liquidsense said:


> So, once you bookmark a recording -- _e.g._, at the 65% mark -- how do you jump to that spot if you start re-watching the recording from the start?


Based on the original post, it appears that bookmarking creates another tick mark in the time bar. You can immediately advance to the next tick mark by pressing fast forward and then the advance button (the one that you use for 30 Slip or 30 Skip). Depending on where the bookmark has been added, it may take a few presses of the advance button.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Back in November of last year I was told by a CSR I could get a free upgrade to a HR44 from my buggy HR34. I told them I could not do this until the wife had a chance to watch the many hours of Holiday shows. She finally did this a few weeks ago. I contacted D* and I was told they could not guarantee I would get a HR44 so I did not order it. Now that my HR34 is getting even buggier I am rethinking this and will try to get a new HR44. From what I have read it is a gamble to get what I want. If it is to be installed I would have the option to refuse the install and reschedule until I could get a HR44. 

Is this correct? 

How does it work if they ship it to me? Also how would I get the "ship to me" option instead of having it installed?

One other question is will I be able to control the HR44 using my Logitech remote?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I use my Harmony One remote with my HR44. Works just fine!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

reubenray said:


> Back in November of last year I was told by a CSR I could get a free upgrade to a HR44 from my buggy HR34. I told them I could not do this until the wife had a chance to watch the many hours of Holiday shows. She finally did this a few weeks ago. I contacted D* and I was told they could not guarantee I would get a HR44 so I did not order it. Now that my HR34 is getting even buggier I am rethinking this and will try to get a new HR44. From what I have read it is a gamble to get what I want. If it is to be installed I would have the option to refuse the install and reschedule until I could get a HR44.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> ...


Your questions have been answered on this same thread


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> No. Activation of a new receiver triggers a 2 year commitment.
> 
> I don't know what an HR25 is (that model doesn't exist). But swapping one receiver for another receiver (or even swapping an RVU TV for a receiver) will not change your monthly cost.
> The exceptions to this rule are: 1) if someone currently only have SD receivers on their account and upgrade to DVR's and/or HD), account level advanced receiver fee(s) will be added to their bill. 2) if they don't have MRV on their account and they upgrade to a Genie, the MRV fee will be added. For relatively new customers advanced receiver fee logic works a little differently.


I have added receivers and upgraded receivers for years and haven't had to take on any new contract commitments. I think the last time I had one was about 2006. I just tell them I don't want a new contract, they look at my history and say okay. I have no idea what magic line you have to cross for them to do that, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Citivas said:


> I have added receivers and upgraded receivers for years and haven't had to take on any new contract commitments. I think the last time I had one was about 2006. I just tell them I don't want a new contract, they look at my history and say okay. I have no idea what magic line you have to cross for them to do that, but it never hurts to ask.


There is no magic and it seems you are being deceived. All new receivers that are NOT swaps for defective receivers comes with a 2 year commitment. This is no secret. Only to skip a contract is to buy the equipment outright


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

We recently upgraded to a Genie and Mini Genie. During conversation with CSR I simply requested an HR44 so she put it in notes to installer. Installer did a great job. I also use a Harmony One. Did not have to update th One. Very pleased.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Citivas said:


> I think the last time I had one was about 2006.


Much has changed in the intervening 8+ years.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Much has changed in the intervening 8+ years.


and 2006 was exactly the year DirecTV with the lease model


----------

